
Does Duolingo Work? - uniqueid
https://www.thecut.com/2019/01/does-duolingo-even-work.html
======
charlesism

        Duolingo’s design largely relies upon a system called 
        “spaced repetition,” a technique in which learned information 
        is repeated at regular (usually short) intervals
    

Aside from the author's other criticisms, she just takes it on faith that
Duolingo _actually_ implements a proper SRS. I'm not sure they do. The other
apps and webapps I have used seems seem to have much better Spaced Repetition
algorithms.

